# ISFP Writing Style



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I actually really suck with the long descriptions of sensory details and personal feelings in my writing, unless I'm writing them down as they happen or as I'm feeling them in the moment, and even then they aren't very florid, like INFP writing, just eloquent and concise. That's why if I'm writing creatively at all, it's usually very rant-like and repetitive. 
I've been getting praised as a talented writer by so many of my English teachers/professors since the eighth grade when I first picked it up. I can write great literary analyses and reviews on topics with great enthusiasm, particularly when they personally interest me. I'm not so good with in-depth analysis of my own feelings of the past towards other people, things, and events. I'm much more of a "tell" type of writer than a "show" type of writer in creative writing. I'm also not that great at coming up with my own 100% original ideas for fictional stories. I need to have a specific topic for me is spelled out by someone else, or a basis to fall back on for fictional writing (fanfiction)


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Have you every mapped out your written works?

If there's something I want to write about, I'll write out specific words like a trail for me to follow.
Birth
Kindergarden
Graduation
College
Business
Marriage
Car Accident
Coma
Death

It allows you to map your story within a short time span for you to comeback later. Then you can add more to it.


----------



## majothemexican (May 29, 2017)

Being descriptive with what's going on is hard for me too, because it's easier for me to just be very concise and i forget that other people can't see into my head and interpret what I mean. I have to retrace step by step from one action to another so that it's not confusing for my audience


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I think my writing is more action oriented. I can include certain details -- if I know enough about the subject matter -- but I think since I'm all about the heart of the story it's hard for me to focus on world-building. 

One of my undergrad degrees is in journalism so I've had plenty of practice. I just prefer a certain type of writing I guess.


----------

